# Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. November 2010)

*Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?


----------



## ddragon (30. November 2010)

*Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

War mehr oder weniger nur ein Beobachter da ich absolut keine chance hatte etwas zu kaufen.
War schon irgendwie witzig zu sehen wie schnell die Sachen vergriffen waren  Ob es da gestern auch den ein oder anderen zerstörten TFT bzw. Tastatur gab aufgrund des frustes ?


----------



## insekt (30. November 2010)

*Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Ich fand die Aktion ohne Einschränkung super und erfrischend.

Aber wieso noch ein Thread/Artikel zu dem Thema?


----------



## Falcony6886 (30. November 2010)

*Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Ich denke, man kann sich über den CyberMonday streiten. Ich habe mit der FritzBox und dem Samsung-TFT zwei echte Schnäppchen geschossen und richtig Glück gehabt.

Dennoch ist mir das Geschrei und der Hass gegen Amazon zu groß. Dafür bekomme ich jetzt bestimmt Schläge... Aber ich möchte mal an die Anfangszeiten von Alternate's ZackZack erinnern. Da lief es nicht anders. Nach einer Sekunde alles weg. Egal wie schnell man geklickt hatte... Entweder man hatte Glück oder halt Pech. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der CyberMonday mit Sicherheit einen viel größeren Zulauf hatte...

Dennoch wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, in welchen Stückzahlen die verschiedenen Produkte angeboten wurden und wie viele Menschen sich überhaupt beteiligt haben bzw. versucht haben, das Schnäppchen ihrer Wahl zu ergattern.

Das traurigste an der ganzen Aktion ist aber nicht, dass viele leer ausgegangen sind. Viel schlimmer finde ich die Leute, die dort nur etwas gekauft haben, um die Produkte anschließend bei Ebay wieder zu verticken. So etwas kotzt mich total an... Denn es gibt genug da draußen, so wie mich, die diese Dinge für sich selber haben wollen und glücklich sind, wenn sie mal richtig Geld sparen können. Auf solche "Händler" ist mein Hass viel größer als auf Amazon!!!


----------



## ddragon (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ich denke, man kann sich über den CyberMonday streiten. Ich habe mit der FritzBox und dem Samsung-TFT zwei echte Schnäppchen geschossen und richtig Glück gehabt.
> 
> Dennoch ist mir das Geschrei und der Hass gegen Amazon zu groß. Dafür bekomme ich jetzt bestimmt Schläge... Aber ich möchte mal an die Anfangszeiten von Alternate's ZackZack erinnern. Da lief es nicht anders. Nach einer Sekunde alles weg. Egal wie schnell man geklickt hatte... Entweder man hatte Glück oder halt Pech. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der CyberMonday mit Sicherheit einen viel größeren Zulauf hatte...
> 
> ...






Einen Hass habe ich jedenfalls nicht gegen Amazon. Die Aktion war eine Coole Sache da gebe ich dir recht. 

Ich vermute auch, dass der großteil der Sachen an Leute " Aasgeier " gingen die jetzt die Sachen auf Ebay verticken und sich ins Fäustchen lachen damit die Leute die "wirklich" etwas von den Sachen gebraucht hätten leer ausgegangen sind.

Ich hasse auch solche Id..ten


----------



## dj*viper (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

das war nur reine katastrophe -.-
volksverarschung.....


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ich denke, man kann sich über den CyberMonday streiten. Ich habe mit der FritzBox und dem Samsung-TFT zwei echte Schnäppchen geschossen und richtig Glück gehabt.
> 
> Dennoch ist mir das Geschrei und der Hass gegen Amazon zu groß. Dafür bekomme ich jetzt bestimmt Schläge... Aber ich möchte mal an die Anfangszeiten von Alternate's ZackZack erinnern. Da lief es nicht anders. Nach einer Sekunde alles weg. Egal wie schnell man geklickt hatte... Entweder man hatte Glück oder halt Pech. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der CyberMonday mit Sicherheit einen viel größeren Zulauf hatte...
> 
> Das traurigste an der ganzen Aktion ist aber nicht, dass viele leer ausgegangen sind. Viel schlimmer finde ich die Leute, die dort nur etwas gekauft haben, um die Produkte anschließend bei Ebay wieder zu verticken. So etwas kotzt mich total an... Denn es gibt genug da draußen, so wie mich, die diese Dinge für sich selber haben wollen und glücklich sind, wenn sie mal richtig Geld sparen können. Auf solche "Händler" ist mein Hass viel größer als auf Amazon!!!



Du willst Amazon mit so einem kleinen Laden wie Alternate vergleichen?
Wieviel PR hatte Alternate für den Zack gemacht und wieviel Amazon für ihre Aktion?

WAS die Leute mit ihren Sachen machen ist mir egal.
Ob selber nutzen, verschenken oder verkaufen.
Amazon hätte mehr als gefühlte 2 Stück von jeder Sache verkaufen müssen um so was zu vermeiden.

Ich hatte das PS3 Spiel Fifa 2011 gekriegt.


----------



## Mario432 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

@Falcony6886 @ddragon
Ich gebe euch da recht, schön ist das nicht. 
Schaut mal in die Foren von gestern. Da habt ihr sicher noch nicht das mit dem "Händler" gelesen, der 50 Browser auf hatte und von jedem Artikel gleich 10 Stück gekauft hat.

Zum Thema: ich sehe das nicht ganz so eng, außer Zeit hat da niemand was verloren. 
Ich habe 3 Sachen gekauft, das Leatherman, den Canon Camcorder und Mafia 2.


----------



## dungeon192 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

das war doch nur PR, hat den Jemand aus Deutschland überhaupt eine Schnäppchen bestellen können ? ? ?

Ich glaub ja nich


----------



## PixelSign (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

hab es gestern schon geschrieben und bin heute noch der gleichen meinung: das was da mit wochenlanger vorbereitung betrieben wurde gleicht glücksspielniveau. das darf sich ein renommierter anbieter wie amazon nicht leisten. 
hätte wenigstens eine kleine möglichkeit bestanden innerhalb von 10sek etwas zu kaufen dann wäre es ok aber so nicht. vorallem wurde noch durch die 2h angebotszeit suggeriert das genug für jeden da ist. 
und jedem der jetzt meint das amazon etwas gutes für die kunden tun wollte dem sei gesagt das es sowas nicht gibt. es steckt immer ein gedanke hinter solchen kostspieligen werbeaktionen. nämlich umsatzsteigerung und imageverbesserung (ergo umsatzsteigerung). letzteres dürfte aber ganz gewaltig in die hose gegangen sein.


----------



## Falcony6886 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

@Mario432:

Ja, genau das habe ich gestern gelesen. Und genau das meine ich. Und genau das ist das Schlimmste!

Ich bleibe bei der Meinung, ZackZack mit Amazon's CyberMonday zu vergleichen. Die Stückzahlen waren mutmaßlich bestimmt höher. Nur haben beim CyberMonday vielleicht 10 Millionen Menschen vor dem Rechner gesessen, während es bei ZackZack vielleicht ein paar Hunderttausend sind.

Nur ist irgendwer von euch ernsthaft davon ausgegangen, dass Amazon 10 Millionen PS3-Konsolen für 180 Euro anbietet? 

Das Beispiel ist jetzt natürlich aus der Luft gegriffen, aber nicht so abwegig. Und da tut es mir in der Seele weh, wenn da so ein arroganter Händler fünf Konsolen einstreicht, für die dann fünf 10-jährige Kiddies an Weihnachten in die Röhre gucken. Nur mal so als Gedankenbeispiel.

Leider sind solche Leute in unserer Gesellschaft meist die Gewinner... Ich schreibe besser nicht, was ich darüber ernsthaft denke. Sonst kassiere ich Punkte...


----------



## Core #1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> ...wenn da so ein arroganter Händler fünf Konsolen einstreicht, für die dann fünf 10-jährige Kiddies an Weihnachten in die Röhre gucken. Nur mal so als Gedankenbeispiel.



find ich aber btw gut, wenn 10 jährige kids dann keine PS3 o.ä. bekommen... 

aber versteh was du meinst, nachdem ich die news bei pcgh und das clickbot video gesehen hab, wollte ichs eigentlich gar nicht erst mehr probieren. hat zwar dann doch geklappt mit win 7, aber ich hätte gern mal ein ausführliches statement von amazon. 

wenn da steht 100 % ausverkauft, und nach der aktion gibts den angeblich ausverkauften artikel weiterhin nur eben zum alten preis, dann


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Dennoch wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, in welchen Stückzahlen die verschiedenen Produkte angeboten wurden und wie viele Menschen sich überhaupt beteiligt haben bzw. versucht haben, das Schnäppchen ihrer Wahl zu ergattern



Ich bezweifle, dass wir solche Zahlen sehen werden. Allerdings konnten wir gestern nachvollziehen, dass zumindest einige der PCGH-Leser offenbar Glück hatten.

Außerdem sind sehr viele der Produkte, die gestern in den Deals waren, heute bei den Top-Aufsteigern. Also dürften das nicht unbedingt Kleckermengen wie 5 Stück gewesen sein. Ich glaube aber, dass das Verhältnis von Kaufinteressenten und Stückzahlen nicht gepasst hat. Und das sollte Amazon auf im Vorfeld abschätzen können.

Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, Amazon hätte ein paar Aktionen wie die MP3-Downloads eingestreut. Da hätte keiner gemault und jeder hätte "ein gutes Gefühl" gehabt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Fand ich sehr gut und habe auch alles bekommen was ich wollte.

11 MP3 Alben 10-14 (hätte auch den ganzen Tag laufen können diese Aktion)
Alien Anthology Box Set (Standard Edition) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]

das andere teuere Artikel schneller weg sind kann ich verstehen aber hatte nicht das Geld dafür und kann mit einer PS3 neben meinen PCs und der X-Box 360 sowie PS2 nichts anfangen und als reiner Blue Ray Player wäre die wohl zu teuer und unwirtschaftlich


----------



## micha2 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

ich spiel weiter lotto. 
da muss ich nicht den ganzen tag vorm computer hocken. die chancen sind ähnlich. und den gewinn kann man sich auch ne woche später abholen


----------



## Sir_Danus (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

 Das war aus meiner Sicht ein  Minusgeschäft für Amazon! Alle Leute mit denen ich gesprochen habe haben nichts bekommen und werden auch so schnell nicht wieder bei Amazon bestellen. Diese Aussage ist aus Sicht auf das Weihnachtsfest, wo ca. 40% der Umsetzte im Einzelhandel erzielt werden, wohl eine ziemlich blöde Aktion!
Man sagt zwar es ist wichtig im Gespräch zu bleiben, doch wenn 95% aller Leute beim Namen Amazon an diese Aktion denken und sich ärgern wird das wohl nichts mit Umsatzsteigerung.

Also von mir werden sie in der nächsten Zeit sicherlich keine Bestellungen mehr bekommen. Ich zahle gern mehr für einen anständigen Umgang mit mir als Kunden.


----------



## Nimsiki (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Im Grunde habe ich auch bekommen was ich wollte, Photoshop Elements.

Gern hätte ich noch Win7, PS3, Leatherman, Digicam bekommen, das habe ich aber nicht geschafft. Kann ich aber sehr gut mit leben. 

Ein "no go" aus meiner Sicht ist die Sache mit dem Händler, sofern das stimmt.


----------



## X-eLent (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



Core #1 schrieb:


> find ich aber btw gut, wenn 10 jährige kids dann keine PS3 o.ä. bekommen...
> 
> aber versteh was du meinst, nachdem ich die news bei pcgh und das clickbot video gesehen hab, wollte ichs eigentlich gar nicht erst mehr probieren. hat zwar dann doch geklappt mit win 7, aber ich hätte gern mal ein ausführliches statement von amazon.
> 
> wenn da steht 100 % ausverkauft, und nach der aktion gibts den angeblich ausverkauften artikel weiterhin nur eben zum alten preis, dann



hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen und möchte kurz mal versuchen das zu erklären:
mit "ausverkauft" war hier gemeint, das alle "blitzangebote" vergriffen sind und nicht, dass der artikel gar nicht mehr zu haben ist. zugegeben, die wortwahl ist diesbezüglich etwas dürftig, obgleich offentsichtlich sein sollte was mit "ausverkauft" gemeint war.

btw habe beim schnäppchen"tag" auch nichts erstanden. allerdings finde ich manche posts bzgl. des cybermonday schon übertrieben, wenn ich was von verklagen lese... und dann sehe wie die ps3 schlecht bewertet wird, obwohl die rezensionen sich gar nicht auf das produkt beziehen.


----------



## Marauder (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Im Endeffekt (ich habe mich an der Aktion in keiner Form beteiligt) lief es so ab wie mit der Vorverkaufsaktion von Windows 7 für 50€. Da waren es sicherlich keine Sekunden, aber wenige Minuten später war es da beendet. Ich hatte noch Glück und zwei Versionen der Home Premium für mich und einen Arbeitskollegen ergattern können.

Ich finde, man muss da unterscheiden, zwischen einem "bedarften und einem laienhaften User"...
Grade bei letzterem, der einfach mal n Super-Schnäppchen machen wollte (Geld wächst allen Spekulationen zum Trotz doch nicht auf Bäumen  ), kann ich gut verstehen, wenn die Emotionen hochkochen.


----------



## Nimsiki (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Also von mir werden sie in der nächsten Zeit sicherlich keine Bestellungen mehr bekommen. Ich zahle gern mehr für einen anständigen Umgang mit mir als Kunden.



Sorry aber das ist eine der Aussagen, die ich nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen kann. Die bieten eine Aktion an (und die gab es ja nachweislich auch in voll echt) und nur weil man nichts ergattern konnte ist man nun so angepiselt? 

Ich habe bisher nur Top-Erfahrungen mit Amazon und es ist und bleibt mein Online-Shop Nr.1.

Im Aldi bei uns um die Ecke waren die Kinder Skianzüge um 8.03Uhr alle weg (ungelogen oder ohne zu übertreiben!) und ich kaufe dort immer noch ein. Angebote und Waren gab es, wenn weg, dann weg.


----------



## Semi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Der Cyber Monday wurde für mich zum Frust Monday.
Werde in Zukunft bei Amazon möglichst nicht mehr bestellen.
Wir Kunden sollten uns gegen diese unlauteren Machenschaften wehren.

Ganz klarer Imageverlust von Amazon.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

war in der DDR auch nicht anders nur das es viel zu selten mal etwas gab und da waren es wichtigere Produkte als heutzutage

und man brauchte viel Vitamin B oder etwas anderes das viele haben wollten

dagegen ist es heute doch sehr gut


----------



## Exey (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Ich fand es etwas zu krass, auch wenn man in der ersten Sekunde versucht hat einen Artikel zu kaufen ging man leer aus. 

Hab es mit einer 20 mbit und einer 16 mbit verbindung versucht.

- Fritzbox - weg
- Navi      - weg
- Handy   - weg

die Angebote hätten schon etwas länger reichen sollen.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

-.- hab ich irgenwie verpasst
...aber dafür hab ich beim Steamsale umso mehr zugeschlagen xD *ggg*


----------



## C-h-r-i-s (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



Semi schrieb:


> Der Cyber Monday wurde für mich zum Frust Monday.
> Werde in Zukunft bei Amazon möglichst nicht mehr bestellen.
> Wir Kunden sollten uns gegen diese unlauteren Machenschaften wehren.
> 
> Ganz klarer Imageverlust von Amazon.



 Was regst du dich den so auf sei doch froh dass es solche Aktionen gibt und man  wenn auch nur theoretisch eine Changs hatte ein super Schnäppchen zu machen.

Als vor einigen Jahren die Hype um die Aldi PCs riesig war waren diese auch in wenigen Minuten ausverkauft. Und gehst du deshalb nicht mehr dort hin?

Ich glaube das die Stückzahlen nicht groß waren aber dennoch ausreichend und bei dem Andrang war es wohl abzusehen!

Viele machen ihren Ärger Luft und schimpfen auf Amazon aber nur weil ihr nicht unter den Glücklichen seid?


----------



## Wolle2006 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Aktion hin Aktion her ... Wenn es hier nur um eine Art Glücksspiel/Lotto geht (da man selbst Sekunden oder Bruchteile davon später nach Start) keinen Erfolg hat, hinterläßt die Aktion nur Wut und Unverständnis. Ich für mich werde zumindest in der nächsten Zeit nichts bei Amazon bestellen.


----------



## Telmur (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Wenn keiner was gesagt hätte das es diese aktion gibt, hätte es keinen gestört und ihr würdet einfach weiter einkaufen!

Das ist doch egal ob die das gemacht haben oder nicht, die die nix bekommen haben sind zu langsam gewesen! Punkt.!


----------



## Falcony6886 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass wir solche Zahlen sehen werden. Allerdings konnten wir gestern nachvollziehen, dass zumindest einige der PCGH-Leser offenbar Glück hatten.
> 
> Außerdem sind sehr viele der Produkte, die gestern in den Deals waren, heute bei den Top-Aufsteigern. Also dürften das nicht unbedingt Kleckermengen wie 5 Stück gewesen sein. Ich glaube aber, dass das Verhältnis von Kaufinteressenten und Stückzahlen nicht gepasst hat. Und das sollte Amazon auf im Vorfeld abschätzen können.
> 
> Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, Amazon hätte ein paar Aktionen wie die MP3-Downloads eingestreut. Da hätte keiner gemault und jeder hätte "ein gutes Gefühl" gehabt.



Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht! Die Zahlen waren ja auch nur mal so als fiktives Beispiel eingestreut... 

Die MP3's waren wirklich eine gelungene Aktion. Vielleicht sollten sie sich das nächste Mal ein Beispiel an Saturn und Media-Markt nehmen, die ja oftmals nach Weihnachten ihre 20% Aktionen haben. Amazon hätte ja statt nur Mafia 2 und Fifa 11 plus die paar Blu-Rays einfach mal pauschal für 4 Stunden 25% auf alle Games/Movies geben können. Oder auch auf andere Produkte!

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Dann wäre die Wut der Kunden weitaus geringer.  Und es hätte Amazon wohl kaum weh getan...

Ich hätte mich wohl geärgert, hätte ich die Fritz-Kiste nicht bekommen. Der Monitor ist ein gelungener Bonus, wobei ich Fifa leider nicht bekommen hab. Vielleicht wäre meine Wut dann auch etwas größer. Aber ich würde mich nicht so extrem aufregen, denn ich hätte ja nichts verloren - außer ein wenig Zeit meines Lebens...


----------



## je86 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ich denke, man kann sich über den CyberMonday streiten. Ich habe mit der FritzBox und dem Samsung-TFT zwei echte Schnäppchen geschossen und richtig Glück gehabt.
> 
> Dennoch ist mir das Geschrei und der Hass gegen Amazon zu groß. Dafür bekomme ich jetzt bestimmt Schläge... Aber ich möchte mal an die Anfangszeiten von Alternate's ZackZack erinnern. Da lief es nicht anders. Nach einer Sekunde alles weg. Egal wie schnell man geklickt hatte... Entweder man hatte Glück oder halt Pech. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der CyberMonday mit Sicherheit einen viel größeren Zulauf hatte...
> 
> ...



würde ich so unterschreiben. Leider habe ich kein Glück bei der PLaystation 3 gehabt... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass bei zukünftigen Marketingaktionen, die Chance eines Kaufs erhöht wird. Amazon hätte hier im Vorfeld nicht mit einem 2 Std. Zeitfenster werben dürfen, welches tatsächlich nichtmal eine Sekunden lang war... Leider war bei mir - wie bei vielen Anderen auch - beim Ladesymbol schluss und die Aktion war binnen weniger Sekunden ausverkauft...


----------



## poppulus (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Ich hab abends um 20 Uhr FIFA11 für die PS3 für 22,22 abgegriffen, ich bin also ein zufriedener Amazon-Kunde 

Moralisch im Abseits finde ich persönlich auch die bei-eBay-Weiterverkäufer, aber so ist das Leben leider, da machste nix :-/


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Die Produkte konnten vorher ja abgestimmt werden die dann Angeboten wurden in so fern war eventuell nur bei ein oder anderen Produkt die Stückzahl etwas zu gering oder/und der Rabatt zu groß. Im ganzen gute Aktion aber beim nächsten mal noch besser an einem Sa oder So aber dann wäre wohl noch mehr los gewesen.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Etwas mehr Transparenz was die Stückzahlen angeht, wäre wünschenswert gewesen. Dann könnten sich die Leute u.U. auch noch besser aufregen. 
Trotz Frustration, die bei mir teilweise auftrat, fand ich das Event schon recht spaßig und lustig.


----------



## ashura hades (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Tja, nach dem Hype nur eine dermaßen erbärmliche Stückzahl unter die Leute zu werfen, ist echt schwach von einem Unternehmen wie Amazon. Spätestens nach meinem ersten Einkauf auf Amazon Marketplace ist meine Amazon-Meinung negativ gestimmt.

Werde es mir schwer überlegen ob ich nochmal Geld bei diesem Unternehmen lasse. Ist ja nicht so das ich es nur einmal probiert hätte (8Mbit S-DSL), noch dazu meine Frau parallel über eine andere Internetleitung. Egal was, egal wann, sofort ausverkauft, wiederholt raus geschmissen. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Amazon, feiert mal schön euren 'Erfolg'!


----------



## Man At Arms (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Der Hype, die Umsetzung und das Ergebnis von Amazon war echt erbärmlich, aber der Hype der von pcgh.de noch im Feed mit den Artikeln betrieben wurde, obwohl schon bei der ersten Produktwelle selbst von den Redakteuren vernichtende Urteile gepostet wurden, hat der Sache noch eins drauf gesetzt. 

So langsam frag ich mich, wo hier die Objektivität bleibt, wenn die Webpräsenz mit Hauptfokus auf Amazon Werbelinks und diverse Partnerschaften mit den Herstellern und Versandhäusern eingenagen werden, um PCGH Produkte zu entwickeln bzw. zu vermarkten.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Razor2408 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Amazon soll in Zukunft einfach Gewinnspiele veranstalten mit ihren "Schnäppchen" dann dürften sich weit weniger Leute aufregen. 

Aber der Ablauf war doch einfach lächerlich, es sollte jetzt in jedem Duden unter lächerlich der Begriff "Cyber Monday auf Amazon" stehen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

gute aktion, nicht so besonders umgesetzt. hab auch nichts bekommen...

aber sich jetzt so dermaßen aufzuregen, weil man nichts bekommen hat... hallo?!
"kaufe nie wieder was bei dem laden", "denen gebe ich kein geld mehr" und was nicht noch alles für sprüche kommen.
leute, reißt euch mal zusammen. amazon ist nach wie vor ein top laden. nur die aktion war eben nicht sehr klug umgesetzt.


----------



## fuddles (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Geiles Ding. Selten soviel gelacht über Kommentare in Blogs, Foren, News ^^


----------



## joraku (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Ach stimmt, der war ja gestern. 
Wollte eigentlich was abstauben - kam erst um 17:00 Uhr heim  - dann noch zu viele Hausaufgaben und der PC blieb aus.


----------



## orca113 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Dat war nix.Den hättense sich sparen können. Oder aber das nächste mal vernünftig umsetzen.


----------



## deftones (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

mal 10% weniger rabat dafür aber 1000% mehr verfügbar dann könnte man in der ersten Minute noch was bekommen ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Jammerjammer ich hab nix bekommen das sind Betrüger solche Schweine die sollte man verklagen hab schon zig mal Lotto gespielt und bin imernoch kein Millionär

Uups  wir sind ja beim Cyber Monday von Amazon da muss natürlich jeder was abbekommen.

Das war ne Aktion wo wenige Leute glück hatten und viele andere nicht, wie beim Lotto. Wer mehr erwartet hatt ist selber Schuld und sollte mal nachdenken was realistisch ist. 
Die verkaufen doch nicht mal eben 1Millionen PS3 für 180€ und machen in 1,3 Sekunden (denn viel länger hätts da sicher auch nicht gedauert) mal eben 120Millionen verlusst


----------



## Juicebag (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Fand die Aktion total geil. Konnte die Uhr für meinen Schwager und Windows 7 abstauben, was echt toll ist, da ich mir zu Weihnachten eh nen neuen PC kaufen will und somit schonmal etwas Geld gespart habe (auch wenns nur 30 € waren  )

Finds total lächerlich, dass sich die Leute so aufregen. Wenns irgendwo was günstig gibt, ist es nunmal normal, dass sich alle Leute wie wild drauf stürzen und viele Leute dann einfach leer ausgehen. So war das schon immer. Deswegen so eine Hetze gegen Amazon zu veranstalten halte ich für total überzogen. Nur weil man selbst leer ausgegangen ist, muss man sich nicht gleich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden... so ein quatsch.


----------



## FloTalon (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Habs mit der Alien Box um 12 Uhr, der PS2 um 14 Uhr versucht, immer  sofort nach Countdown auf den Bestellbutton geklickt, noch bevor ich  sehen konnte welcher Preis letztlich bei rum springt.
Keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find die Aktion daher zweifelhaft. Nicht weil ich verärgert bin, dass ich nichts bekommen habe, sondern das die Aktion ne Lotterie war, die als solche nicht gekennzeichnet war.
Mir ist klar, dass günstige Angebote immer einen Sturm auslösen, dann aber bitte nicht mit Ende innerhalb einer Sekunde, und nur derjenige mit der besten Internetleitung gewinnt die Aktion.
Es freut mich für die Glücklichen, die etwas bekommen haben, aber die Aktion sollte man vielleicht überdenken.


----------



## Cola_Colin (30. November 2010)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday: Wie fanden Sie den Tag der Schnäppchen?*

Schon lustig zu sehen, wie viele Menschen ernsthaft rummeckern, dass sie ein begrenztes Sonderangebot nicht gekriegt haben.

Gehts nocht ? Ist doch Amazons Sache, wie viele Posten es nun wirklich gibt.
Als ob es ein Recht auf Sonderangebote gibt.... Menschen gibts.


----------

